# Sizing for a Trek 1.5



## scubapig (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi there. I'm thinking of buying a Trek 1.5 (2009 model) that's going for a bargain price. It's a 60cm frame and I'm wondering if I can get away with it, size wise. I'm 5'11 (182cm) with a 35" (90cm) inside leg. What do you reckon? Thanks for any help. It's going to be gone by Saturday afternoon...


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i could be wrong so wait for others on this but that frame size seems a little big to me. im the same size as you and im on a 56 but then again everyone's fit is different


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i forgot to mention i ride a 2010 trek as well


----------



## scubapig (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Yes, I think you're right there. Resolved now because I've just bought a 58cm bike from eBay:

http://tinyurl.com/25kue2z

Haven't ridden it yet because the weathers atrocious (snow, ice, salt - yuck), but sat on it and it seems pretty good, reach-wise.

I think it's a good deal at £380 ($587). Every thing's in good condition. What do you reckon?


----------

